# للبيع / مرسيدس اكتروس 2533مع ثلاجة موديل: 2005 موديل: 2005‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس اكتروس 2533مع ثلاجة

موديل: 2005

المسافه المقطوعه: 535,000 كم

الجير بوكس :يدوي(عصا)

رقم العرض : 136053

وقود ديزل

اورو3

اول تسجيل:مايو2005

المحاور:2

6x2 

سوست امامى

منافيخ خلفى

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 153الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********

********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 

























​


----------

